

Show HN: Tpr – Testing GitHub pull requests locally - devashish86
https://github.com/ric03uec/tpr

======
px1999
I've found that adding

    
    
      fetch = +refs/pull/*/head:refs/remotes/origin/pr/*
    

to my .git/config lets me treat PRs as regular remote branches. This looks
neat, but does it provide anything extra that's PR-specific?

~~~
devashish86
yes, adding that lets you see all remote branches, including PR's. The goal
with this tool is to eliminate editing .git/config for each project and make
it easier to work with pr's locally. This is just the first step. Definitely
planning to add more pr-specific feature. Do open an issue if there's any
particular feature you would like to see. Thanks :)

